# lenovo monitor keep going into power saving mode (IMPORTANT)



## riolaw

Hey TSF members,

I got a problem with my desktop and i just brought it like a week ago. 

Problem:
The monitor went into the power saving mode when i was playing a game which is called 'Dragon Nest". I cant find a good solution from the internet on why it keeps going into power saving mode when i was in the middle of a game. It doesnt goes into power saving mode when doing normal stuff on the desktop like surfing net but when i am playing the game called "dragon nest", it always goes into power saving mode when it is in the middle of the game.

i have tried some ways to try and fix it myself and what i have tried: 
1) Tried taking out rams ( didnt work )
2) switching rams to other side ( didnt work)
3) plug out switch of the desktop and plug back in ( didnt work )

any good solutions to solve my problem ?

here are my computer spec:

------------------
System Information

------------------

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: LENOVO
System Model: IdeaCentre K330B
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2310 CPU @ 2.90GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.9GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
---------------
Display Devices

---------------

Card name: AMD Radeon HD 6750
Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: LEN L2364wA
Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
need reply as soon as possible.

thanks


----------



## efx8

Are your graphic drivers up to date?

A temp solution could be Control Panel > Power Options > Choose when to turn off display > Never.


----------



## riolaw

graphics driver are up to date and the temp solution is not working either


----------



## Tyree

Try the monitor on another PC and try another monitor with your PC.


----------



## riolaw

Tried putting another monitor it doesn't work. Any more solutions ?


----------



## dai

it is listed as coming with onboard graphics not the 6750

if you added this card your psu needs to be

80+ quality 550w

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Tyree

That brings the problem to the PC. If it's only a week old contact the place of purchase and utilize the warranty.
Good catch dai.
That might void the warranty.


----------



## riolaw

But dai ur methods work or not ?


----------



## dai

usually

if the card has been added after the build the warranty will not cover it


----------

